# RCI - How many points on the weeks side do I need for a 2 bedroom usually?



## May mom (Jan 9, 2014)

It's been awhile since I posted but how many points in weeks should I have to do an OGS for a 2 bedroom, thinking either August or Thanksgiving week?  Not picky on the resort.  Thanks.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 9, 2014)

edited, i didn't read the section it was in before posting...Sorry


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's wise to make sure you have 60.  But ongoing searches need to be set up way ahead of time to pull something.  Set one up at least 18 months ahead of when you need.  Maybe you will get it--maybe.  Mine aren't pulling anything.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 9, 2014)

It's hard to predict; DVC valuations tend to change every 3-6 months, and not necessarily in ways you'd expect.  Right now, 2BRs are in the mid 50s, give or take, but that's also earlier in July..  

If you want to be *sure*, use 60 or higher.


----------



## MIDisfan (Jan 9, 2014)

Just for reference, got an OGS match yesterday at BWV in a 2 BD, mid July, for 58 TPU


----------



## May mom (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.  I have just about 60 pts. so I'll try it and see what happens.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was told that 60 is the highest TPU, it is also the highest that I've seen.


----------

